# Dang Pigs!!!!



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

Can't ever be out at the lease right place at right time to get rid of some pigs . They are starting to show up during daylight hours now. Would say we have a pig infestation...


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

They are everywhere now kill all you can.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

You most defiantly have a pig problem!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You need some exploding targets!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I feel your pain. After deer season we will need to do some thinning of our herd as well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Problem? That seems normal to me...

99% pig corn 1% deer corn...(if you're lucky)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Riley & Sons said:


> I feel your pain. After deer season we will need to do some thinning of our herd as well.


Looking at the pigs in the middle, you may have a bunch of fresh pigs added to the herd in a few months.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the sow right behind them is already pregnant!!


----------



## gunsmith708 (Dec 13, 2012)

Start shootin.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just curious but where is this located? Seems I've had pig problems too but they only show up when I'm not there, both day and night.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

I can definitely help you rid them. Interested?????


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Looks like it is time to start trapping.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Break out the AR


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Time to break out the assult weapon before Obama's thugs ban them.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you need any help Thinning them out send me a P.M thanks.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I could help with that. If we get them to line up my 300 win will knock down a few lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trap them.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot of times those hogs are more skitish than the deer. Last weekend I was up in a fifteen foot ladder stand. Does walking right up to me. I was hunting this stand because I have a big hog knocking over my deer feeder. I heard him and smelled him all day, but he wouldnt come out in the open with me there. As soon as I left, I heard the crach of my feeder. We are already planning our traping trip.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Time to run some dogs!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

At the end of deer season, take all the feeders and put them in the same place and have them go off at the same time, a time when you will be threre. Hogs will not wait for that much corn and will be more predictable and more agressive. A semi open spot will even work and give you a chance at a second hog each time.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

crawdaddct said:


> A lot of times those hogs are more skitish than the deer. Last weekend I was up in a fifteen foot ladder stand. Does walking right up to me. I was hunting this stand because I have a big hog knocking over my deer feeder. I heard him and smelled him all day, but he wouldnt come out in the open with me there. As soon as I left, I heard the crach of my feeder. We are already planning our traping trip.


They get big for a reason!!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

You do have a hog problem but you won't be able to do much if you are here posting pics... get to hunting!!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

After seeing the videos of our gut pile we are going to use the hog trap as our gut pile We loaded it up this last weekend and left the gate open so they would get them used to going in then we will set the door Beau will post what happens later


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The best trap I've seen has a one way hinged door.Start feeding them in the pen,lower the door about 1/2 open for a while to let them get use to it,then shut it with enoungh room to squeeze under until they get use to going through it.After that,set it so it only opens inward.You'll catch every hog instead of a couple when the door shuts.My uncle watched with binoculars when a hog went in his.After the first one started eating,the rest started going nuts and lined up to go through the door.The guys in Ford county knocked a big dent in the hogs,but it's a never ending war.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Better hurry and stake that feeder before it hits the ground.


----------



## bluesboys69 (Aug 18, 2010)

hey guys and gals. go to youtube. aggie traps or round traps. watch the vidios of building traps and how they work. catch all the hogs you can. and when your hunting you tie doors or door shut and the deer will jump in and eat. make the pens at least 10 pannels big. so it cost 300 dollars to build. at 12 bucks a bag for corn. pen seems money ahead. all your friends like sausage meat. and a pig party is a good time.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

We have the big round hinged one way door panel I do plan on putting a straight shooter feeder outside the pen and leave the door open when we are not there this way it can the door can be swung into place when we are at the lease or the the rancher can set it and keep an eye on it. Beau


----------



## jecrette (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You think you have a problem now....just wait...prob 1/2 are sows, 1/2 of that are preg and will have another litter before next yr, the ones with pigs now will have 2 litters before next season AND all the small sows will have a litter before next yr, ain't gonna get any better....WW


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you need help taking them out I would be glad to lend a helping hand lol


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

Get an over priced AR and start reloading and go to town


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

All I can say is its feeder pen time!!!! I used to have the same problem until I built my pens and eliminated the problem. Its fun now to watch em walk around trying figure out how to get in.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd definately come out and help you shoot a few


----------

